# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  بورصتا السعودية وابوظبي تستبعدان اندماجا سريعا للبورصات الخليجية

## الحصن نيوز

قال الرئيسان التنفيذيان لبورصتي السعودية وابوظبي ان الازمة الحالية في الاسواق لن تعجل بعمليات اندماج بين البورصات في منطقة الخليج العربية.وقال عبد الله

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

